# Seal Marcus Luttrell



## teej (Mar 3, 2010)

MAIA is advertising for the upcoming SuperShow 2010'. One of the schdeuled speakers is supposed to be former U.S. Navy Seal Marcus Luttrell, author of the book "Lone Survivor".

MAIA identifies Luttrell as being a 4th degree black belt. Does anyone know what art he holds a 4th black in?


----------



## Magicalynn (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.bukeryu.com/site/default.htm 

Click on Federation and it will show his information


----------



## batdaddy (Nov 17, 2020)

I realize this is a very old thread but I wanted to answer the question since it is very strange how there is no mention of this anywhere I could find on the internet.  Steve Hunter trained both Marcus and Morgan Luttrell from white to black belt at his schools in The Woodlands TX and Montgomery TX.  I am not sure what happened between them but neither brother acknowledges their training with Steve.  Steve presented Marcus with his next dan rank at the MAIA SuperShow 2014.  

The art of Buke Ryu is the creation of Steve Hunter.  He got his start with Ron Hauser in PA.  He also spent time in TX with Gerald Durant who taught a version of Goshin Jutsu.  His sword arts were learned from various other teachers from Japan and the US.  

Shihan Steve Hunter
Welcome to BukeRyu.com !


----------

